# 2005 GTO Need Answers



## PGoldz (Oct 16, 2004)

I Just Graduated From High School And I Was Told by My Parents That I Can Get A Car...So

1. When Does The 05 GTO Arrive?
2. How Much Will The 05 Be?


----------



## 1COOLPC (Jul 27, 2004)

PGoldz said:


> I Just Graduated From High School And I Was Told by My Parents That I Can Get A Car...So
> 
> 1. When Does The 05 GTO Arrive?
> 2. How Much Will The 05 Be?


Damn, when I graduated I was "allowed" to buy my sister's 8 year old 1975 Vega with money I earned working at Burger King.


----------



## Jag Flash (Sep 26, 2004)

*Heh*

It will come out December or January, and it will be the fastest 33k-34k you can spend. Doubtful you could get one cheaper than msrp.


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

Jag Flash said:


> It will come out December or January, and it will be the fastest 33k-34k you can spend. Doubtful you could get one cheaper than msrp.


 You'll have to wait until August to see if you can get any deals. If you order one now, expect to pay full MSRP.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2004)

If I was your age I get myself a Toyota Corolla with bells and whistles. I t will be your best choice for going to college, get around with friends, find parking space and what you really need, aside from working your ass off at schoolwork, is some money you will save on gas to get around with friends to ease up your school load. get your 2008 GTO when you graduate.


----------



## fastenough (Sep 17, 2004)

Clearly anyone who recommends a Toylet over a Pontiac on this board should be ignored. Congrats and good luck. :cool


----------



## 1stGTO (Sep 19, 2004)

*Gto*

Hey-

Talk this over with your parents, but I am going to sell my 04 GTO, I love the car.... My income changed and it appears ill have to let my goat go back or try and sell it. It’s in mint condition. The 05' will not be that much better, with all the savings you could mod a 04 and smoke a 05' with no problem.

Let me know if your are interested, I will be posting under the thread GTO for sale. 

Good luck.. arty


----------



## mdhmi (Jul 18, 2004)

The 05's are likely to be mid 30's. I would be reluctant to buy it if it will be your only car - remember it snows here in Michigan.

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## Stayingeast (Aug 10, 2004)

*05 Sticker price?*



Jag Flash said:


> It will come out December or January, and it will be the fastest 33k-34k you can spend. Doubtful you could get one cheaper than msrp.


Hmmmmmm.... wonder if the $33k - 34k sticker is for the GTO with the Autocross option or a delete option car?


----------



## EdwardC (Oct 8, 2004)

These kids today don't know the value of a dollar. When I was in high school, we didn't have the fancy schmancy Xboxes. We had Ataris. And mommy and daddy didn't buy me a GTO. I bought a '75 Buick Skylark with 120,000 miles on the odometer with the money I saved doing summer jobs.  

You know what you need son...a stint in the Marines. It'll make a man out of you. 

spoiled young people these days. :shutme


----------



## lambertgoat (Oct 24, 2004)

PGoldz said:


> I Just Graduated From High School And I Was Told by My Parents That I Can Get A Car...So
> 
> 1. When Does The 05 GTO Arrive?
> 2. How Much Will The 05 Be?


what the hell is wrong with your parents? I had to buy my own car out of high school. And trust me, i'm only 22, but married also, an 18 yr old has no business with a Gto, it's a fast one way ticket to the emergency room or worse, i know what it's like to be young and have a fast car, i know, i used to have a 99 dakota r/t 5.9, but like every foolish kid i got my share of cop lectures, tickets, then i totalled it doing something stupid to show off...what a dumba$$ i felt/looked like.......think the goat over....get a mustang gt (the last body stye, like 99-04)it's fast, cool, but not fast enough to do something stupid in


----------



## GTOinPA (Oct 12, 2004)

hi guys,

what's wrong with just answering the young mans questions?
this is a board for automotive enthusiasts.....isn't it?


----------



## lambertgoat (Oct 24, 2004)

GTOinPA said:


> hi guys,
> 
> what's wrong with just answering the young mans questions?
> this is a board for automotive enthusiasts.....isn't it?


yeah but would you shell out mid 30k for an 18 yr. old for graduation, if you love them you're not gonna hand them the keys for a one way trip to the morgue, come on think like a guy, what's the first thing he's gonna do, yeah right, like i believe he's gonna granny drive that car.....i could see if he's been racing go carts or stock cars or something(which by the way, if you have i retract all previous statements) but just a normal kid with no experience with that much power.....


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

It's ok to give him some warnings, but hey...everyone has been there before. Hopefully PGoldz heeds our advice, and learns how to control the car before trying out high speed...but cut him some slack. I agree with GTOinPA...this is for car enthusiasts, and obviously he likes the GTO. We should be happy he's here asking about it.


----------



## lambertgoat (Oct 24, 2004)

yeah true, but in my opinion a high performance car is a bad idea for a high schooler, i lost 3 friends in high school in a camaro ss wreck, it's not a good thing to wake up to......all praise be to him....yeah he wants to learn about the gto, but i don't know how to ride a horse, i'm not gonna go jump on one and run the kentucky derby tomorrow either


----------



## dstiner (Nov 4, 2004)

I begged my dad to save the 66 GTO so I could by it when turned 16. No dice. He sold it to a couple of older guys I grew up with when I was 14. They brought it back two years later with a knock in the engine and one of the seat belts holding up the exhaust pipe. I should have bought it anyway. I ended up with a 66 mustang that needed a new engine. What a piece of crap that car was. If you're mature enough to handle a GTO at 16, go for it. I wasn't. It's not like it was back then either. (Late 60's early 70's) There's a lot more traffic and people. Be careful.


----------



## stormy652 (Aug 5, 2004)

Just because he's young doesn't mean that he can't handle a GTO. I had a Vette when I was 16 and sure, I did my share of stupid driving but it was a hell of a lot of fun! From a financial standpoint I would have been better off in a Toyota, but you don't get some of your best memories from driving a car with 120lb-ft of torque! Steering with the throttle, cruising at triple digit speeds, wasting Cobras, ricers, C5s, F-Bodies, oversteer!, donuts, WOTing through the first four gears, taking girls for rides, road head, police chases, having guys in 911 Turbos afraid to run you, bracket racing, autocross, getting the thumbs up from little kids.....the list goes on and on. The key is to have common sense about it and have some luck on your side. Same as regular driving.

BTW - In four years of driving a 'Vette- no tickets, no accidents, and my insurance is $90/month. Yes, I know people who got hot cars and then wrapped them around trees, but I know plenty of people who had beaters and did the same thing.

Life is too short to drive a crappy car, but don't shorten your life by driving crappy.


----------



## Afterglow (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm 26, and I guarantee I've done the stupid things. There are a worse choices this kid could make than a buying 350bhp car. I wish my folks were that generous when I was 18. My only advice is what until Aug 05 for a good deal or get the 04 now. I had an 05 ordered back in Aug and it was scheduled for delivery in late February/early March. I'm guessing thats because the cars come in through California I believe. Any way, the dealership didn't have a final price but estimate about $1000 -1500 more than the MSRP of the 2004 which is $32,500. You other option is to lease the 04 now especially if they are offering $4500 cash back still. I got mine for $270 a month. Then when the lease runs out or if the dealer offers an early buy out, I'll be buying a new 05 or 06. 

The only thing I ask is that you don't make an ass out of yourself.


----------



## Redline (Aug 10, 2004)

Jesus Christ... I love how people jump to conclusions about 18 y/o's... I know people that are 50 and are more irrisponsible then senior in highschool, you cant judge if someone is ready for a car just by there age... You don't know anyones driving experience... I mean there are those 10 year old kids in gold star racing that could hand most of you your asses on a road course, but you just see them as little kids... I think you should not judge Pgoldz just by his age, he is probably more responsible then most if his parents trust him enough to buy him a fast car like this...


----------



## mike_21_ohio2004 (Nov 8, 2004)

dude im 21 and have had a new car every year since i was 16 dont hate on the kid for getting through high school and his parents rewarding him. i have family that work for gm and the 05 gto wont be out on road till mid feb, it is gonna be alot better than the 04 i would wait cuz it will have the same price for 50 more horse dual exhaust and a carbon fiber hood option. good luck with ur choice of car if u decide to get the 04 get it in ohio not michigan u will get a better deal my best friend is from detroit and he bought one there and got ****ed on price. good luck


----------



## PGoldz (Oct 16, 2004)

So Ur Saying...I Cant handle The Ride of A GTO?
Obviouly This Fool Is Jealous.... And ur Friends Who Killed Themsevles Were Probably Drinking And or Smoking The Chong. I Just Had Simple Questions i Wanted A Simple Answer..Thx To All Who Answered And Up Yours To All Who Hated. :shutme


----------



## Afterglow (Nov 1, 2004)

the 05 will be priced a bit higher according to dealerships but no has a final price on the 05 yet. The new details for the 05 are: snorkel hood, bigger powder coated calipers and bigger rotors, split dual exhaust, re-designed rear spoiler, 6.0L LS2 with 400bhp/395ftlbs of torque. 18" wheels are a new option, other than that, trans and color are the only options. Check with the dealership, if they are charging more than $32,500 before cash back options then your overpaying. I know the dealerships in Lansing, MI aren't over pricing.....and they were offering $4500 cash back with 4.9% financing.


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

EdwardC said:


> We had Ataris.


..sniff... I remember Pong.....sniff...


----------



## kevracer (Sep 27, 2004)

*dumb driving - young driver*

My first car was a 1967 Corvair. It was'nt fast, but with the combination of the evil Corvair handling, my still developing driving skills, impatience, and immaturity, I got into some really hairy situations, but lived and learned. If a teenager can convince his parents to buy him a GTO, more power to him.(or her)


----------



## SFLGOAT (Oct 7, 2004)

PGoldz said:


> So Ur Saying...I Cant handle The Ride of A GTO?
> Obviouly This Fool Is Jealous.... And ur Friends Who Killed Themsevles Were Probably Drinking And or Smoking The Chong. I Just Had Simple Questions i Wanted A Simple Answer..Thx To All Who Answered And Up Yours To All Who Hated. :shutme




Well put. Age has nothing to do with responsibility. :cheers


----------



## terry1122 (Nov 10, 2004)

I think people should worry about other people's business, if his parents would agree to pay for a goat, then we should feel happy for him. At least he is smart enough to get a goat not some other cheap imports. But if i were the kid, i would get a 04 for around $25ish and spent the $8000 you can save from a 04 on a turbo and things. i think the new options on 05 are not that atractive anyway, the new things doesn't not worth $8000.


----------

